# ما هو برنامج 3d cad الاكثر استخداما في هندسة المكاترونكس ؟



## eng haytham samir (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا تخرجت حديثا من هندسة المكاترونكس و ارغب بتلقي دورات للحياة العملية و من بينها دورة تصميم ثلاثي الابعاد فما هو البرنامج الاكثر شيوعا لدى الشركات و ما هو الافضل و ماذا تنصحوني استخدم ؟


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (19 يوليو 2013)

solidworks or catia


----------

